# Thoughts from Aperion Owners



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am considering a set of Aperion 5T towers for my fronts, 5C for center, and 5DBs for surrounds. I have read some pretty positive reviews and like the fact that they will pay shipping both ways during the 30 day trial period. I have also seen a few postings where it was suggested that the Aperions were worth looking into however I don't think I have seen many postings from Aperion owners. So I would like to invite any Aperion owners, 5T tower owners in particular, to provide feedback on their experience with these speakers and Aperion. At this point, I will be driving them with a Denon AVR-1910 receiver so any experiences with driving them with a lower end receiver would be appreciated. I realize the 5Ts probably won't be able to fill in the low end so I will be using my pair of SVS PC12-NSD subs for the bass.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given you have dual SVS Subwoofers, you really should be fine with the 1910 driving these speakers.
With all of your speakers being crossed over at 80 Hz, it takes a great deal of strain off your AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd reconsider and think about the Monitor Audio RS6, RSLCR, and RSFX in closeout right now for $1620 ($2450 list). While you would not have the 30 day trial, the reviews on this widely acclaimed Monitor Audio line couldn't be more glowing.

Stereophile considered the Monitor Audio RS6 to be a bit better than the Aperion Intimus 6T, Aperion's top of the line tower. "The Monitor Audio RS6 revealed more low-level detail in the midrange than did the Aperion Intimus 6T, with high frequencies that were a bit more extended and natural. I also felt that the Monitor's low-level dynamic articulation was slightly more delicate and organic. While both speakers had superbly tight, deep bass, the Monitor's was possibly a tad more so."

Bob Reina said in a Monitor Audio RS6 review, "There's nothing much more I can say—the flawless and exceptional Silver RS6 gave me more listening pleasure than any other loudspeaker I have reviewed for Stereophile. In my more than 20 years of reviewing, I have not reviewed an audio component that produced greater sound quality per dollar than Monitor Audio's Silver RS6."

http://www.hometheatermag.com/floorloudspeakers/1205monitor/#

The Monitor Audio Silver line is also a bit more efficient than those Aperions making even more easier work for your Denon AVR1910 with those subwoofers.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My full take on the Aperion's here: http://realht.info/EpisodePages/EP039.html

I thought the 6s were, inexplicably, a better speaker than the 5s by leaps and bounds. I currently have the 4 tower system and think it's a fantastic small system, and that the 4 towers defy belief. They are more relaxed in the high-frequencies than my JBLs with Ti Tweeters which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I prefer the sound of the JBL tweeter.

Overall, I'd try to get a 6-series front soundstage and match it with the Dipole surrounds only if you can position them correctly. Otherwise, you'd be fine with any of their bookshelves (even the 4s) for surround duty.


----------

